# Digital TV Reception



## Blue Ten (Jan 1, 2007)

I just bought a digital converter box and set it up on my old TV. At first, I only caught channels long enough to see a couple seconds of video at a time... but then I did this:




























I got frustrated with the reception and found this metal noodle strainer and just stuck it behind the antenna. I thought it was the stupidest thing ever, but IMMEDIATELY the reception became perfect for _one _channel.

What the heck did I do? Would there be a better way to go about it?

I don't have enough money for a better antenna right now, so until then I'll have to settle for this... I was just curious about what it is that I did here XD.

Also, when I get a better antenna, what should I look for on the box (in terms of features, dB, etc.)?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Look around over here: www.antennaweb.org


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

You provided a larger surface area for the signals to hit. I made myself a digital aerial. I got sick of not being able to get all the channels, so decided on a variation of a beam antenna (radio communications), built into my loft space. I can now recieve all the British ones and almost all the european ones (yay, free smut!!)


----------

